# Help, Not sure what to do with this lawn.



## Chill (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi,

I have a side lawn that is facing the road. Not sure if to leave it or add to it. Any suggestions of what to do? It's hard to mow due to the tree, manhole and neighbour's hedge


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

The neighbor needs to walk there to trim the hedge so keep that in mind. If you need door swing space, I would leave it as sod.


----------



## Chill (Feb 3, 2021)

Lawndress said:


> The neighbor needs to walk there to trim the hedge so keep that in mind. If you need door swing space, I would leave it as sod.


That's a good point


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I'd bring the bed edge out past the hedge (makes it easier to mow around) and then a light top dressing/overseeding in the fall. Maybe remove that tree, and if not build the bed around the tree as well. You will pretty much be cutting this space in half, but it will look more proper and be easier to mow. Just my two cents.


----------



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

Looks like this spot was made for a Cornhole/ horseshoe pit.


----------

